# Brother knitting machine KH-910



## Dorothy Tryon

I have a Brother KH-910 knitting machine with a KR-850 Ribbing attchment and a KRC-830 color changer. It has all been used very little. I also have many pattern books. Can anyone give me an idea how much this might be worth? All manuals, accesories that come with a new machine and many pattern books are included. It is like new. Thanks for any help anyone could give me, it will be greatly appreciated. I want to sell the whole unit. I do not have a picture right now but can get my daughter to take one for me.


----------



## ScotKnits

I would "Google" Knitting Machine Websites and see if they list your model & what it's selling for. Also check e-bay and see what they're selling for there and check the pricing of books on ebay also. This should give you an idea of pricing. As there are no new Brother machines being made, used machines are in demand. Good luck.......Liz


----------



## Kathleen's daughter

All I can say is that I have the K.H881 (with Knitleader) and the K.R to go with it, and they are NOT RUBBISH, so I hope you don't underestimate their worth.


----------



## ScotKnits

No-one is saying they're "RUBBISH".


----------



## Kathleen's daughter

ScotKnits said:


> No-one is saying they're "RUBBISH".


Go to the top of the class, Einstein; you're correct "no-one is saying they're rubbish."


----------



## GranmaChick

i'm interested in the knitting machine. Let me know what price you will be asking.


----------



## susieknitter

I have seen this model, with ribber, fetch £150 on ebay. About $100 dollars. It's not the most popular electronic machine, although a nice one. I would say well looked after, with new sponge bar inserted, and the colour attachment possibly £175. Machines are fetching a lot more now than just one year ago. 
It may be that the American market for machines is better than here. With this in mind, I would phone a dealer, not to sell to them as they will not give you as much as selling it private. Be naughty and claim that you are interested in buying one and the price you should expect to pay.
Sue.


----------



## threadlady

I, too, might be interested in this machine.

Loving is doing,

Judy


----------



## Dianne T

Check on eBay that may help you with a price


----------



## Sanchia845

If you sell on eBay, there are pros and cons of selling it all together. The 910 is sometimes the favorite of brotherbusers as it has cards and is electronic. It can sometimes fetch over 700 dollars just for the machine bed, not the ribber. Some people have a. Ribber so. They are not looking for the whole thing, that is why it is sometimes better not to sell it all together. Robbers usually get anywhere from 150 to over 300 

Be very careful about shipping these machines, they are best shipped in there original boxes with all the inside packaging. Many get very damaged in shipping if not packed correctly.

The US market is much higher than inq the UK for some reason, it's annoying as I wished I lived in England to get the better prices! good luck


----------



## Mikeal

Dorothy Tryon said:


> I have a Brother KH-910 knitting machine with a KR-850 Ribbing attchment and a KRC-830 color changer. It has all been used very little. I also have many pattern books. Can anyone give me an idea how much this might be worth? All manuals, accesories that come with a new machine and many pattern books are included. It is like new. Thanks for any help anyone could give me, it will be greatly appreciated. I want to sell the whole unit. I do not have a picture right now but can get my daughter to take one for me.


Dorothy~~
If you sell all three together w/manuals. All tools should be around $375.00 - to $425.00. Even say for the color changer for another $75.00, so all together $500.00 plus shipping. To brak it down. The KH-910 $200., KR-850 $295. and KRC-830 color charger $75.00. Thats a total of $570.00 dallors. Plus shipping. So asking $500.00 is a good price.
Thanks
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## Dianne T

I know a lady I met on this forum and she has past away several weeks ago. Her husband is selling her 910 and 260 both with ribers. He would be happy to talk with anyone looking for a machine. Just pm me and I will give information
Dianne
Whitehall, Mi


----------



## DOLLYSO

I agree with the price of all for about $500. Unfortunately it is somewhat of a giveaway and you could price each piece and get a little more if the buyer is willing. But if U really want to offload all at once asking the $500 is a bargain!


----------



## MarieDe

I more than agree w/the $500 price, everything included in that price is still a HUGE bargain. I too have a 910 as well as a 260 which unfortunately have not been used in a while, but I have every intention of getting them going ASAP. If you are not in a hurry, I would take my time selling them, and definitely go on CraigsList, Google and EBay and compare what you are selling it for against what they are pricing it at. If I had the $$$ I would definitely buy that 910...its a honey machine, and having 2 would be wonderful. FYI: I also have a G-Carriage, for the 910 which does knit AND purl stitch patterns without you being there...G carriage is totally automatic, program the pattern in and walk away and it knits. If I had the 2 machines, I could set the G Carriage up on one and do something else on the other....oh to dream. Too bad Brother/Knitking/Singer are not making these machines any more ;-(. Best of Luck.


----------



## Mikeal

MarieDE
I'm not trying to sell her cheap. But her KH-910 is way over 25 years old and you can't hardly find mylar sheets for that machine. Also the censors are going out on them and can't be replaced. So putting the price of $200. is on the High side.
Thanks
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## MarieDe

Mikeal, Point well taken that the machines are 25 yrs old or so. But they are a treasured and scarce commodity. I figured that with the machine and the extras - the ribber and the color changer and books - the $500 was perhaps a little high, but reasonable just the same. You could be right, who knows. Better she checks the other websites to get a comparison. Wish her luck anyway, and like I said, if I had the $$$ I would love to have the machine myself. P.S. I stated the wrong model number I have - I have a 930, not a 910, along with the 260 bulky.


----------



## Mikeal

MarieDe
I was a Brother Dealer for years and I have the following machines, KH-230 main bed, KH-260 w/ribber, KH-910 w/ribber and G.C., KH-940 w/ribber & G.C., 2 KH-965 w/ribbers & G.C., ..Plus Knitking KK-98 Punchcard w/ribber. Just gave away Brother KH-860 w/ribber plus classes to a young lady that wanted to knit but didn't have much money and have four young children. Plus two big boxes of cone yarn.
So my KH-910 censor went out on both ends on it and I tryed to get it fixed twice, sent it to Minn. and Washington. Just wasted my money for shipping cost of $310.00 more that the machine is worth. I've been knitting for 32 yrs. and helping anyone that needs help. 
Thanks
Mikeal
Reed City,Michigan


----------



## MarieDe

Hi Mikeal, Holy Moly, boy am I impressed. You have a treasure trove of machines! I am SO jealous. Good for you. Tell me, when you have the GC's running on those 3 machines can you walk into the room w/o earplugs?? lol Anyway, also I wanted to say GodBless that you helped that young mother giving her the machine and yarn. Truly helping others in need is what we are all here for. Oh, $310 for shipping?????that's outrageous! I had the sensor go out on my 930 a couple of times as well, but had the luck to be good friends with my KM dealer (who has since moved to Fla boohoohoo) anyway, I bought from her a couple of extra sensors as spares and actually needed one of them replaced a few years back. My late husband was able to fix the sensor and I'm back "in business" now, don't know what I'm going to do if they blow out again, I can't afford that kind of money for shipping. Anyway, again GB and keep those needles moving.


----------



## Mikeal

MarieDe~~
I forgot to tell you that I do Production Knitting. It's fun knitting four (4) sweaters at one time, three with the G.C. and me on the Bulky. For the noise does'nt bother me at all just turn my hear aids off. HAHA..
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## anitajohn1115

Do you have any of the KH-910 Lace pattern cards that you might want to sell?


----------



## anitajohn1115

Do you have any of the KH-910 lace pattern cards that you would sell?


----------



## anitajohn1115

Do you have any KH910 lace pattern cards for sell?


----------



## Mikeal

AnitaJohn1115
I'll have to look, if I do have a set I'll let you know.

Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## Mikeal

AnitaJohn1115

I found one set of lace designs and if you want them E-Mail me at [email protected]

Thank You
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## anitajohn1115

Are they for the KH-910 Knitking Compukit- the 10 small lace pattern cards that came with this machine original? Not the large Mylar sheets for drawing the full patterns on them--I have those.

Thanks Anita


----------



## RICARDOTEJEDOR

Hi all, I have a machine of 920 kh brother used mylar sheets as kh 910, to test if it still works, I have to try the mylar sheets, for which no use, buy, group or, at least, one with diagram and white. thanks my email is [email protected]


----------



## Fgrant

Any 940 brother machines or higher out there for sale. I have 4 of the 910 machines. The sensors have all been slowly dying. Still knit great though. Someone just gave me another one, which amazingly the card reader is working..keeping my fingers crossed it lasts for awhile.
Has anyone tried hacking theirs to work with a computer? Have read some random things about it..sure would like to know more..and how to.


----------



## ac001234h

! am looking for a tension mast for a garter carriage#89 for my brother 900 knitting machine. ant one in the USA have one? tried ebay,craig list & every where else. Thanks for any help.


----------



## little52

check on ebay they are pretty good


----------



## jaysclark

Fgrant said:


> Any 940 brother machines or higher out there for sale. I have 4 of the 910 machines. The sensors have all been slowly dying. Still knit great though. Someone just gave me another one, which amazingly the card reader is working..keeping my fingers crossed it lasts for awhile.
> Has anyone tried hacking theirs to work with a computer? Have read some random things about it..sure would like to know more..and how to.


There is the AYAB hack for 910's. They have an FB group


----------

